# Fighters in their prime or when they were younger (pics)



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

*Mirko Cro Cop*



*Silva*



*Fedor*



*
Kevin Randleman*


*Chuck*


*Sakuraba*


*
Bas Rutten*


*Randy couture*


I know I have more lying around, I will find them later...if you have some to add feel free to post them :thumbsup:


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

superb m8 repped, chuck was one uglydude when he was younger


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone see a resemblance?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

2 things davisty69

the pic wont show and also in your sig it says mirko cro cop will *came* back, a typo there bud you meant *come* right? not insulting just saying :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> 2 things davisty69
> 
> the pic wont show and also in your sig it says mirko cro cop will *came* back, a typo there bud you meant *come* right? not insulting just saying :thumbsup:


I won't show the pic? I tried to repost the Wandy pick and then this pick Movie Photos: Efren Ramirez in Nacho Libre - 2006

Also, thanks for the sig correction :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I won't show the pic? I tried to repost the Wandy pick and then this pick Movie Photos: Efren Ramirez in Nacho Libre - 2006
> 
> Also, thanks for the sig correction :thumb02:


what is that? it proper messed my computer up!

nice thread btw repped.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the repps people more is always welcome 

but yea the pic is really weird


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

wow, what the hell. It's a picture of jack blacks sidekick from Nacho Libre. I don't get why you guys cant see it or follow the link.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor now looks exaclty like his dad - only bulkier.

Damn, Wandelei was actually born that way...I had thought it was years of fighting that had done that to his face. :laugh:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

lol the first Vanderlei pic makes him look like he was in an 80's metal band.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> lol the first Vanderlei pic makes him look like he was in an 80's metal band.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

True.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

repped :thumbsup:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Not hard to tell who this is
View attachment 916


I love this photo
View attachment 915


Looks like Randleman knew he was going to get Fedor in a German Suplex and had to practise :thumb02: 
View attachment 914


Guess who this little monster is
View attachment 913


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Not hard to tell who this is
> View attachment 916
> 
> 
> ...


niceee seen them all except for that forrest one, that ones new to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

It's amazing how similar they all look...


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking at these pictures, it makes me truly realize that you can't judge a fighter by their looks.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I won't show the pic? I tried to repost the Wandy pick and then this pick Movie Photos: Efren Ramirez in Nacho Libre - 2006
> 
> Also, thanks for the sig correction :thumb02:


This should work:
Free Image Hosting at AllYouCanUpload.com

http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2006_Nacho_Libre/2006_nacho_libre_028.jpg


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

lol wandy has a rockin' mullet!!


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ramzee man, if i could i would rep you a million times, and is it just me or is anyone else scared of Wanderlei even as a kid. And Fedor and his bro look the exact same as they did back then.


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

fedor has the same face know as he does then...and wandy looks like one scary mother ^^^^^^..


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

haha wanderlei looks like a hippy and fedor was much more built when he was younger


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> haha wanderlei looks like a hippy


 You go and tell him that! lol


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are awesome pictures.
I like being able to humanize these bad bad men, it makes me like them even more.
Some of em were cute kids.
What a great thread. raise01: raise02:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> You go and tell him that! lol


naw i enjoy living lol


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice post man..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> naw i enjoy living lol



O shit, i'm from oavkille too, lol


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Looks like Randleman knew he was going to get Fedor in a German Suplex and had to practise :thumb02:
> View attachment 914


That picture of Randleman doing the german on Otsuka is actually very recent. Like, from this year. 

There is this great picture of Matt Hughes when he was younger. He has a pretty decent mullet. :laugh:


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

B-Real said:


> That picture of Randleman doing the german on Otsuka is actually very recent. Like, from this year.
> 
> There is this great picture of Matt Hughes when he was younger. He has a *pretty decent mullet*. :laugh:


:sign04:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, it was a good one. I found the picture~!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

B-Real said:


> Yeah, it was a good one. I found the picture~!


:laugh: 

You ain't country if you've never had a mullet.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> O shit, i'm from oavkille too, lol


shit really? lol what area you from and how old are you?


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL at the younger picture of Randy being when he was like 30


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

leew11k said:


> superb m8 repped, chuck was one uglydude when he was younger


And you're saying that he's attractive now? LOL


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> shit really? lol what area you from and how old are you?


 yeah man, im in Bronte, 18 years old, you?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

scepticILL said:


> LOL at the younger picture of Randy being when he was like 30


 lol, that is pretty funny.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

any more pics?


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet Deal, Wandy looks really freaky. +rep


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

^^^^^^^^ holy shit, Dana looks the exact same, except without hair!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Koscheck*


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NikosCC said:


>


is koscheck of mixed ancestry by any chance?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

yep thats them, nasty looks on their faces man!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

So, like..................is Koscheck black?


----------

